# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Ernesto "Che" Guevara

## Teddy

Sot duke shfletuar nje nga gazetat te perditshme me te njhura ne itali, "Il corriere della sera", nuk mund mos te me binte ne sy nje artikull ku tregohej se si ishin zbluar disa fotografi te papublikuara me pare mbi momentin e vrasjes se Ernesto Guevares. Nga 9 tetori i vitit 1967, kur revolucionari argjentinas u vra ne nje shkolle te braktisur ne nje fshat te Bolivise, i qujtur La Higuera, kane kaluar tashme 39 vjet, por indinjata ime kur mesova lajmet e fundit mbi tipin e ekzekutimit qe pesoi El Che me detyron te hap kete teme te re dedikuar atij qe ishte idhulli im adoleshencial(ndoshta eshte akoma keshtu) e mbetet per mua nje nga figurat me te medha te historise boterore, personifikim i idealizmit e i kembungljes njerzore per nje bote me te mire, per nje bote qe realizon endrren e saj mijevjecare, barazine midis njerzve. Shume kush prej nesh konsideron El Che thjesht si nje aventurier, e dikush tjeter akoma me keq e konsideron si nje nga perbindeshat e tmerrshem qe teoria gjakatare e komunizmit ka nxjerre ne siperfaqen politike, por realiteti eshte qe akoma figura e tij mbetet si simbol i barazise njerzore, e flamuj me fytyren e tij valviten sa here qe turma te rinjsh protestojne kundrejt padrejtsive boterore. E verteta eshte qe figura e tij mbetet e paharruar, sepse simbolizon lirine per te rinjte, qe gjenerata e gjenerata te rinjsh jane frymezuar tek figura e tij politike   per te kryer e per te vazhduar ate qe ishte revolucioni perendimor i 68. kjo teme eshte e dedikuar Ernesto Guevares e do te flase mbi jeten e tij, mbi kuriziotet mbi jeten e tij, prandaj ftoj gjithe simpatizantet e kesaj figure te japin kontributin e tyre per kete teme.

P.s shpresoj qe me hapjen e kesaj teme askush prej forumisteve mos te ngelet i ofenduar. Jam i vetedijshem qe realiteti komunist shqiptar ka qene shume i dhunshem e shume gjakatar, aq sa shume prej nesh e keane pesuar ne lekuren e tyre, por kjo teme nuk eshte nje monument qe une dua ti ngrij atij sistemi, por kesaj figure te paharruar, qe per te mire apo per keq kane ndryshuar rrjedhen e historise boterore. Faleminderit per mirekuptimin.

----------


## Prototype

Ernesto Guevara ..lindur me 14 Qershor 1928 ne qytetin Rosario te Argjentines.
Me 1953 mbaroj studimet dhe diplomohet ne mjeksi, ne universitetin e Buenos Airos.
Me 1954 vajti ne Meksik, ku njihet me Fidel Kastro (udheheqsin e revolucionit kubanes) ne Meksik. Qendron me te dhe filluan te planifikojne clirimin e Kubes, e cila ishte nen sundimin e Fulgencio Batista. 
Ne vitin 1956 ata filluan luften per clirimin e Kubes.
Me 29Dhjetor 1958 diktatori Fulgecio batista u aratis. 
Me 2 Janar1959 ata hyne ne Havane.
Me 2 Qershor 1959 Guevara u martua. Me 26 Nentor 1959 emerohet president i Bankes Nacionale Kubaneze. 
Me 23 Shkurt 1960 emerohet Minister i Industris.
Ne Janar te 1965 largohet nga ministria dhe iken ne Afrik ku u bashkua me grupin anti-imperialist atje. 
Ne Mars te 1966 largohet nga Afrika dhe vete perseri ne Kube. 
Me 9 Tetor 1967 kapet nga ushtria Bolivjane dhe vritet, afer Vallegrande ne Bolivi. 
Kjo qe ne vija te pergjithshme jeta e Ernesto Che Guevara.....

----------


## Teddy

Falenderoj perzemersisht evelyn per kontributin e saj, por do kisha deshire te jepja nje biografi me te detajuar te Che Guevares.

ernesto guevara lind me 14 qershor te vitit 1928 ne qyetitn e Rosarios, ne Argjentine.eshte i pari i 5 femijeve i Celia de la Serna dhe i Ernesto Guevara Lynch, inxhinier ndertimi. Ne korrik te te njejtit vit i vogli Guevara shfaq sindromat e para te asaj qe do te jete semundja qe do te karakterizoje jeten e tij: azma. prandaj ne vitin 1933 familja e tij, duke ndjekur keshillen mjeksore, vendos te transferohet, ne qytetin e Alta Gracias ku klima eshte me e bute dhe me e qete.
Pergatitje per ne shkollen fillore eshte e drejtuar nga e ema, e cila e ben te njohe autore te kalibrit te Jules Verne,Alexander Dumas, Cervantes e Stevenson. Edhe e motra te atit, Beatrice Guevara, me te cilin El che do te mbaje korrespondence letrare shume intime gjate gjithe jetes time, favorizon kete prirje te vogelushit drejt pozise. Eshte ne Alta Gracia ku ai krijon miqesite e para:behet fjale per femije punetoresh, minatoresh e fshataresh. "Eshte shume kurioze,"do te tregoj me vone i ati," deshira e tij per te njohur gjithcka qe e rrethon".
Midis viteve 1941-1947 vazhdon studimet e shkolles fillore ne kolgjin Dean Funes, ku lidh miqesi me Alberto Granado, mik me te cilin do te kryeje udhetimet e famshme ne motociklete pergjate Amerikes Jugore. Gjate ketyre viteve lexon Freud, Jung, Neruda, London, por sidomos lexon "Kapitalin" e Karl Marx dhe "Dekameronin" e Boccaccio-s. Me date 22 prill te vitit 1947 perfundon studimet e tij ne Dean Funes dhe njeh zonjushen Berta Gilda Infante, anetare e Rinise Komuniste Argjentinase, me te cilen do te mbaj gjithmone nje raport miqesor shume te ngushte e intim.
                                                       (vazhdon)

----------


## zeus

-----------------------------------------

Duke qene se fotot jane disi "të rënda", n.q.s. moderatoret e temës e shikojne te arsyeshme mund te spostojne fotot ne nje link tjeter duke vene nje paralajmerim.

-----------------------------------------

----------


## zeus

-----------------------------------------

Pas ekzekutimit

-----------------------------------------

----------


## tani_26

Ja nje foto tjeter e Che Guevara

----------


## tani_26

Che Guevara i ekzekutuar...........

----------


## zeus

-----------------------------------

Ideja e diktatorit bolivian Renè Barrientos qe donte te priste koken per te vertetuar te Fidel Kastro vrasjen e Che Guevares u hodh poshte nga CIA qe vendosi te presë duart e revolucionarit pas ekzekutimit per te bere identifikimin. Trupi i tij ndodhet ne Kuba kurse duart nuk dihet se ku kane perfunduar.

-----------------------------------

----------


## tani_26

Che Guevara i arrestuar

----------


## tani_26

Ja dhe disa foto jo te kendeshme per castet e fundit te Che Guevares....

----------


## oiseau en vol

Po &#231;'problem nderkombetar eshte Che Guevara ore se na &#231;uditet ju... Hidheni kete teme andej nga historia boterore, se problem nderkombetar ne mos ka qene, tani nuk eshte me...

----------


## Teddy

( VAZHDIMI I BIOGRAFISE )

Pas perfundimit te shkolles se mesme ernesto guevara fillon te shkruaj, je fjalor filozofik, i perbere nga shtate fletore, ne te cilat shpreh koncepte gjenerale historine e filozofise dhe te shkencave sociale. Me saktesisht eshte ne fletoren e tij te trete ku ne gjejme shenmet e para mbi jeten e Karl Marksit dhe origjinene e marksizmit, po ashtu sci gjejme disa perkufizime dhe nocione te fjales socializem e te fjales marksizem-leninizem.
ne vitin 1950 transferohet me familjen e tij ne kryeqyetin argjentinas Buenos Aires, ku regjistrohet ne fakultetin e mjeksise. Gjate kesaj periudhe paguan vete studimet e tij duke punuar ne bashkine e kryeqytetit, gjithashtu punon falas ne nje laborator kerkimor kundra alergjive. Kurioz, i lire dhe me nje gjykim  kritik te theksuar te riut Guevara, nuk i interesojne notat e larta, por studion me zell vetem cka i intereson dhe ngacmon kuriozitetin e tij duke i vleresuar si te vlefshme ne formimin e tij. Gjate pushimeve verore udheton me cfare te mundet. Me Nje biciklete te vjeter kryen 850 km duke arritur sa me bicikete e sa me kembe deri ne Ande. eshte ky fillimi i udhetimeve te pafund...

( vazhdon )

----------


## dyl shapka

che-ja ka vizituar dhe shqiperine nga vitet 50 a 60 me duket. U ka taku me keta tanet dhe keta ne shenje solidarizimi i kane dhen nje kallash. Ka ardhur dhe ka ikur brenda dites. Kete e ka treguar ish ambasadori jone ne kube, vajze e te cilit pothuajse eshte rritur nga Che.

----------


## Inteligjentja

E adhuroj Che-ne. Ka qene nje njeri shume i madh, shembulli i vetem ideal i politikanit te korruptueshem, nje shpirt energjik e i drejte endrra e te cilit ishte lirimi i popujve te shtypur. Vrasja makabre qe iu be (ne trup i jane gjetur pothuajse 1 kg plumb ) me shton urrjetjen per politikat e ndyra amerikane.

----------


## Brari

PPSH  e Enver Ramizit nuk e donte shokun Che..
Pse valle?

----------


## Brari

PPSH  e Enver Ramizit nuk e donte shokun Che..
Pse valle?

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

And ..., Revolution goes on and ... ON!!!

----------


## Toro

Interesant se si akoma nostalgjiket e komunizmit i thurrin akoma hymne nje krimineli ordiner e gjakatar si Che Guevara.

Pjese te biografise se tij jane dhe ekzekutimi i nje femije pa gjyq  ne kompanine qe ai komandonte ne Kube vetem e vetem pse kishte vjedhur nje cope buke. Pjese e biografise se tij jane edhe ekzekutimet qe iu beri ish shokeve te armeve kur u be prokuror i shtetit kur ata refuzuan te braktisnin idete demokratike duke thene se :"Nuk mund te jem shok me ata qe nuk kane idete e mia!"

Si minister i Industrise dhe drejtor i Bankes Kombetare Kubaneze, u tregua pak me teper se inkompetent, duke vendosur nje model sovjetik ne ekonomi....

Che Guevara ishte ai qe filloi traditen e *"punes vullnetare te djelave"* ne Kuba.....Dhe sipas Regis Debray ( shok i tij i armeve dhe i ideve) "ishte ai dhe jo Fidel Kastro qe ne 1960 themeloi kampin e pare te "punes korrektuese"[/b]...Keshtu pra, arkitekti i militarizimit te rinise kubane, per ti sherbyer "revolucionit",per te krijuar Njeriun e Ri, sot adhurohet nga agjiografet e te majtes.

Ndoshta ne vitet e ardhshme, kur do te kemi mundesi te hapim arkivat kubaneze, do te mund te dijme dicka me teper per aktivitetin e tij legjendar....si psh se sa veta ekzekutoi pa gjyq kur ishte drejtor i burgut me te tmerrshem ne Kube, La Cabanas!...Brenda 5 muajsh mbi 600 veta ( mbeshtetes te regjimit te Batistas) u ekzekutuan me gjyq e pa gjyq....Gjate viteve 1959-1964 ( kur Guevara ishte nje nga eksponentet kryesore te komunizmit kubanez)  midis 7 000 dhe 10 000 veta jane ekzekutuar nga regjimi i Kastros, ndersa 30 000 te tjere ishin te burgosur per arsye politike.

Kaq shkurtimisht per "komandante  Che" qe e adhuroni kaq shume.....

Personalisht, i uroj Ches : "Piqu ne hell o bastard!"

----------


## tani_26

> Interesant se si akoma nostalgjiket e komunizmit i thurrin akoma hymne nje krimineli ordiner e gjakatar si Che Guevara.
> 
> Pjese te biografise se tij jane dhe ekzekutimi i nje femije pa gjyq  ne kompanine qe ai komandonte ne Kube vetem e vetem pse kishte vjedhur nje cope buke. Pjese e biografise se tij jane edhe ekzekutimet qe iu beri ish shokeve te armeve kur u be prokuror i shtetit kur ata refuzuan te braktisnin idete demokratike duke thene se :"Nuk mund te jem shok me ata qe nuk kane idete e mia!"
> 
> Si minister i Industrise dhe drejtor i Bankes Kombetare Kubaneze, u tregua pak me teper se inkompetent, duke vendosur nje model sovjetik ne ekonomi....
> 
> Che Guevara ishte ai qe filloi traditen e *"punes vullnetare te djelave"* ne Kuba.....Dhe sipas Regis Debray ( shok i tij i armeve dhe i ideve) "ishte ai dhe jo Fidel Kastro qe ne 1960 themeloi kampin e pare te "punes korrektuese"[/b]...Keshtu pra, arkitekti i militarizimit te rinise kubane, per ti sherbyer "revolucionit",per te krijuar Njeriun e Ri, sot adhurohet nga agjiografet e te majtes.
> 
> Ndoshta ne vitet e ardhshme, kur do te kemi mundesi te hapim arkivat kubaneze, do te mund te dijme dicka me teper per aktivitetin e tij legjendar....si psh se sa veta ekzekutoi pa gjyq kur ishte drejtor i burgut me te tmerrshem ne Kube, La Cabanas!...Brenda 5 muajsh mbi 600 veta ( mbeshtetes te regjimit te Batistas) u ekzekutuan me gjyq e pa gjyq....Gjate viteve 1959-1964 ( kur Guevara ishte nje nga eksponentet kryesore te komunizmit kubanez)  midis 7 000 dhe 10 000 veta jane ekzekutuar nga regjimi i Kastros, ndersa 30 000 te tjere ishin te burgosur per arsye politike.
> ...


Nga  faqet e CIA e ke burimin e ketij informacioni mbi aktivitetin e  Che Guevara?

----------


## joss

> E adhuroj Che-ne. Ka qene nje njeri shume i madh, shembulli i vetem ideal i politikanit te korruptueshem, nje shpirt energjik e i drejte endrra e te cilit ishte lirimi i popujve te shtypur. Vrasja makabre qe iu be (ne trup i jane gjetur pothuajse 1 kg plumb ) me shton urrjetjen per politikat e ndyra amerikane.



-Nese diskutojme per menyren dhe armet e perdorura ne ekzekutim, nga fotografite verehet se, jane perdorur arme te lehta kembesorie, ku perfshihet edhe AK47, dhe nese me kete arme do te ishin derdhur predha me peshe te pergjithshme 1 kg, atehere trupi i te ndjerit do te ishte pershkuar me rreth 130 predha, e thene shqip me nja kater karikatore kallashi, qe dmth nuk do te kishte kirurg morgu qe do t`i dallonte koken nga kembet. Nga fotot arrij te dalloj 4 vrima te shkaktuara ne trupin e viktimes nga mjete shpuese (ku perfshihen edhe predhat e qitura nga arme luftarake). :i qetë:

----------

